# Swiss Army Rifle 7.5 x 55



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

What can you tell me about this rifle? It's a Swiss 7.5 x 55. It's a nice shooter, accurate, action is a straight pull bolt, and ammo is hard to come by. Any ideas on its value? I haven't seen others on gunsamerica or gunbroker. It's in good condition. There's also a 7- or 10-shot magazine not included in the pic.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't know the Swiss had a Military ! You have checked the sites I would recommend. You may want to take it into one of the larger gun shows and take it to some of the military type dealers. The Ogden Show coming up is actually a good one to go to and learn somethings. They have some very good displays. Small but good.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a neat looking rifle!

Try taking it to Cabelas Gun Library, some of the guys in there are pretty knowledgable.

sawsman


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It is a Schmidt-Reuben, and it was used in the early part of the 20th century. It was similar in performance to the 30 US Army (AKA 30/40 Krag). Other than that, I don't know a whole lot about them.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I am not exactly sure what version of the Swiss army rifle is pictured, but it appears to have been sporterized, which is why it is harder to identify, and I would pass on it myself.

I DO know that guys that have the Swiss *K-31* model really seem to like them a lot, and the accuracy they have - which seems to be above par for a mil-surp. They shoot common .308" bullets, so reloading for them is no problem. Ammo is available from AIM Surplus, among others http://www.aimsurplus.com/acatalog/copy_of_7_5swiss.html I am not sure if what you are looking at is a K-31, but that would definitely be the model I would get if this type interests you. They have been available recently from several importers.

The Swiss K-31 rifle


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm not looking to buy. Considering selling. It's my dad's. It's a little different from the one in the pic. Based on the info Loke provided, it's not worth much.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Now you made me go look. According to the Hornady loading manual, there are four basic models; 1889, 1896/11, 1911, and 31. The manual cautions that you should have any rifle checked by a competent gunsmith prior to firing, and that due to its unsupported chamber, overloads are extremely dangerous. 
Oh, and the correct spelling is Schmidt Rubin. That may help to find more info on the web.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

I've owned several Schmidt-Rubin's in the past, and I can attest that they are kick-arse rifles.
Ammunition, whether boxer or berdan primed, is available at Gallensons in down town Salt Lake, as well as a few other outlets that sell surplus arms and ammo. You can pick up an original '96/11 at Big 5 for around $180, though they are pretty beat up.
My favorite is the k31, which I sporterized and carried for high-country deer and elk hunting.
With a straight-pull bolt (it uses a camming action in the recoil lug), a 13.5" length of pull, and a 19.5" barrel, it's ridiculously handy and quick to fire. A little heavy, but the balance point is an inch forward of the recoil lug if you shoot in the Swiss/Scheutzen offhand style- making it an ideal woods rifle that's capable of fine accuracy at longer ranges. Very steady, with prominent sighting equipment. 
One I'd owned was .308 bored, the other two were .311. My K31 was .311, and I handloaded Hornady 174 gr RN's, as well as 150 gr spitzers. You can use .303 Brit loading data for this round, just don't exceed published data.

The Schmidt-Rubin has maintained one of the finest reputations for accuracy of all the pre-WWII bolt guns. Many, if not most, of the Swiss National Military (yes, Switzerland has a military: every able bodied man, woman and child with Swiss citizenship is required compulsory military service and training) Matches have been won with Schmidt/Rubin variants.
Primarily, I believe this is due to the precision machinework that the Swiss are renowned for. Bores are characteristically very bright and clean- most of them have never been fired, or fired very little. Don't base assumptions on an old bore- just run a brush and a couple patches through it before you pass judgment. Usually, it's just old cosmoline packed in there.

The 7.5x55 is on par with the .30/40 Krag, 7.62x54R, 7.65 Argentine Mauser, etc. A unique characteristic with these old rounds is that they typically have long necks (allowing comfortable seating of heavy/long projectiles), long tapering cases (easy feeding/cycling and minimal flow or stretching), and with heavy bullets- they often eclipse the .308 Win, .300 Savage, and in some cases, the old '06 in velocity. Too, if you handload- case life is quite long. Brass is not difficult to find, either. Nor are dies.

Personally, I'd keep it! Many have been converted to 7.62 Nato (.308 Win) with no pressure issues reported. The Sch/R is a much stronger action than many give credit- but this doesn't mean one should push the envelope. Any max or near-max published load will put a deer or elk's dork in the dirt quick, fast, and in a hurry if placed right- out to 300, 350 maybe. No reason to exceed these levels.
Anyway, thought I'd share my own experience. Hope this helps!
Any other questions, I'd be happy to help.


----------

